
Managing Big Egos So the Entire Team Wins  - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/baldoni/2009/02/managing_big_egos_so_the_entir.html
======
dnewcome
This article assumes that talent and an assertive ego go hand in hand. There
may be two star players in terms of talent, where one views everything as a
competition, and the other may be more self-competitive. I wonder if you try
to redirect the competitive ego, or try to build up the less extroverted one?

~~~
alecst
Why not both?

------
jacquesm
Usually if a star player leaves everybody wonders how they'll get by without
him (it's always a him) and then they find out things actually become
easier...

~~~
herval
I've seen the opposite quite a few times already...

~~~
jacquesm
It would be interesting to figure out the incidence of those cases and any
other options.

